# Old WTC vs. New WTC



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, there are already new twins in NYC. They are located right in front of Columbus Circle


----------



## iDRAFT (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with the guy that said that without the nostalgia of the old, they are far behind the new towers. Seriously, how can you even compare this:








To this:


----------



## el casanovas (Jun 1, 2008)

The original towers were structurally innovative and the facade lattice was really really elegant, in classic Yamasaki style.

The new towers honestly aren't too special. Not bad, but not an achievement. They won't make it to the history of architecture like the old WTC towers did. Don't get me wrong - I like the new 4WTC a lot and maybe the Freedom Tower too, but I don't really care all that much about the other ones. I don't know.


----------



## dfrench8456 (Jul 8, 2008)

I think WTC 2 Is goin to be the nicest looking building in the city when completed.
I finally found a picture from across the water of the current design so i needed to post it some where i think it looks great, and imagine this at night.


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

I know, I know, they look real nice..but for some reason, my eyes were always drawn to the odd contraption on top of WTC2.
what is it?
I thought about it for hours, and that turned into entire days without sleep.

and then I realized, hey, this thing is supposed to 'continue' the shape of the building..maybe we could force them to cover it with some glass? is it called a tri-pod spire?


----------



## dfrench8456 (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egjyM53J2A0

This is a good vid of the new wtc u really get to see them from a whole bunch of different views.


----------



## Alpha/S. (Aug 24, 2008)

Really don't like the way the poll options are phrased. Honestly I like both and was perfectly happy with old WTC when they anchored the Lower Manhattan skyline. But now that they're gone and nostalgia factor aside, the new designs seem better to me. The Freedom Tower isn't really an improvement, but towers 2 and 3 really sell it for me. That and the shear scale of the new WTC is amazing. That said I would still _never_ consider the old WTC a "monstrosity".


----------



## iDRAFT (Aug 20, 2008)

dfrench8456 said:


> I think WTC 2 Is goin to be the nicest looking building in the city when completed.


 Agreed 100%, I love the design and it would look even cooler if it had neon lights along the edges like that building in San Diego. This picture doesn't really depict it too well but you get the idea:












Rizzato said:


> I know, I know, they look real nice..but for some reason, my eyes were always drawn to the odd contraption on top of WTC2.


Didn't notice that until not, they'll probably wind up covering it in something it just looks too out of place.


----------



## dfrench8456 (Jul 8, 2008)

iDRAFT said:


> Agreed 100%, I love the design and it would look even cooler if it had neon lights along the edges like that building in San Diego.


Yea im hoping that they do that im sure they will.


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Old WTC


----------



## damian89 (Jul 30, 2008)

Old. Freedom Tower is ugly


----------



## wearethefuture (May 29, 2006)

Old WTC aswell, perfectly scaled, elegant cladding, just something about them that made them my favouite building/s in the world. They were just beautifull, the new building/s does not do them justice, so very sad when you see the old towers in all their splendor. I guess there isn't much you can do now, i think New York needs a new signature tower to recapture peoples imagination again (like the WTC towers did for me) and give a definitve focus for the skyline, unfortunately the 'Freedom' ?  tower just isn't going to do it.


----------



## Ebola (Mar 12, 2006)

dfrench8456 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egjyM53J2A0
> 
> This is a good vid of the new wtc u really get to see them from a whole bunch of different views.


:lol: I posted that video on youtube from WTC.com.
I don't think that video gives you a good idea of what the new WTC will look like. But in terms of massing, maybe. Also, people seem to forget just how big the new WTC is. 

I have to say that the NEW WTC is superior to the old one is every single way, including design and beauty, save one - being famous, iconic, something which will happen, no matter how much naysayers deny it, given just a few years after each tower tops out.


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

I probably prefer the old WTC. And I think it would be symbolic if they could rebuild them looking exactly the same as they did before: it would show that the terrorists did not manage to change New York after all.


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah, but nobody can hide the fact that the attacks did change NYC. i see the new wtc as a clear act of " moving forward" and "letting the past behind" and i think rebuilding the old WTC would have been pretty much a provocation for a new attack, and how ridicolus would be to rebuild a 30 year old complex, instead of making modern looking building. i believe that even with the old wtc reconstructed i wouldnt be the same, it would look just as a replica.

PS.: this doesnt mean i prefer the new wtc, cause i dont


----------



## dfrench8456 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ebola said:


> :lol: I posted that video on youtube from WTC.com.
> I don't think that video gives you a good idea of what the new WTC will look like. But in terms of massing, maybe. Also, people seem to forget just how big the new WTC is.
> 
> I have to say that the NEW WTC is superior to the old one is every single way, including design and beauty, save one - being famous, iconic, something which will happen, no matter how much naysayers deny it, given just a few years after each tower tops out.


LOL small world.


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

charmedone said:


> well it was the 70's that was the style bevieve me there were some pretty ugly buildings made in the 70's the wtc was not one of them
> 
> i can never choose between bouth the new wtc complex and the old one i love them both


there are buildings built *today* that look like they belong in a time warp....lol.


----------



## rgarrison (Sep 11, 2007)

The old ones for sure! 
I just don't see the new ones becoming icons of New york like the old ones were.hno:


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

I didn't like much the old ones, the new "WTC" is ok but I really like more the whole complex more than just the FT.


----------



## s a s h a (Apr 19, 2006)

The Twins but not the old complex..


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I liked the strong vertical lines in the old WTC, but I like how the new one is more varied and has a nicer plaza/park at the base.


----------



## marvelfannumber1 (Aug 14, 2011)

dark_shadow1 said:


>


That is an unfair comparison, because that is not the skyline the twins were designed for. You can thank later buildings like the World Financial Center for the harmony in that photo. If you were to make a more fair comparison I would use this:











^^
And atleast to me, that looks extremely awkward and out of place too.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

I was around when they built the old one and I never liked it. I like the new one much better.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

The old towers weren't too great to look at, but oddly enough I still miss their presence.


----------

